# Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile



## majorguns (24. Januar 2009)

*Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile*

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen welcher Bildhoster am Besten ist für Sysprofile.
Mein jetztiger ist elendig langsam und das Profile braucht viel zu lange um sich aufzubauen, ich benutze für die meisten Bilder nicht den Sysprofil eigenen Uploadservice da man dort nur Bilder von max 250kb größe uploaden kann.
Ich suche also eigendlich nur einen Service der genau so ist wie der von Sysprofil NUR sollte man bilder von min 2,5mb uploaden können, da ich nicht immer Lust habe eine Bilder runterzukomprimieren.
Möglichst ohne Anmeldung und ohne Wasserzeichen.
Wer sehen will wie langsam mein jetztiger Service ist muss auf meine Signatur klicken.....
Danke schonmal im Vorraus .


----------



## nfsgame (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile*

PCGHX-Intern


----------



## majorguns (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile*

Meinst du damit jetzt das man auf der PCGHX.de seite Bilder uploaden kann?
Wenn ja denn habe ich es nicht gefunden 
Kannst du mir das vielleich mal verlinken 

Mfg MajorGuns


----------



## Snade (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile*

geh auf dein Profil und such nach "galerie" da kann man bilder uploaden wenn du das gemacht hast gehst du einfach auf rechtsklick aufs bild>linkadresse kopieren dann einfügen und fertig


----------



## k-b (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile*

Alternativ ist auch ein Button da wenn man ein Beitrag schreibt


----------



## Falk (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile*



Snade schrieb:


> geh auf dein Profil und such nach "galerie" da kann man bilder uploaden wenn du das gemacht hast gehst du einfach auf rechtsklick aufs bild>linkadresse kopieren dann einfügen und fertig



Unter dem Bild in der Galerie wird direkt die URL zu dem Bild und auch ein fertiger BB-Code zum Einbinden in Foren ausgegeben.


----------



## majorguns (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bilderuploadservice für Sysprofile*

Ah cool danke für die hilfe werde es gleich mal ausprobieren  
Habe jetzt endlich mal gemacht und muss sagen es ist viiiiiiel schneller und viel einfacher und auch übersichtlicher


----------

